
Why I bike without a helmet - jwallaceparker
http://www.bostonglobe.com/magazine/2012/10/20/why-bike-without-helmet/dl2fLQOOVBfYf7Xu1KpCcI/story.html
======
ChuckMcM
Can't wait for the follow up, "How I'm dealing with my Traumatic Brain Injury"

Seriously, I get that one can rationalize away : _" I have never been in a
bike accident nor experienced a close call, though I know what has happened to
less fortunate bikers. I try to be cautious: I don’t fly through
intersections, and I always look both ways. I believe the helmet has
limitations and won’t protect me in many kinds of accidents. "_

Helmets do one thing really really well, they mitigate brain trauma. Sure they
look stupid, sure they are bulky, sure they take time to put on and put off.
When you lose control of your bike, or it is taken from you by circumstances
beyond your control, a helmet will give you a fighting chance to avoid having
your greatest asset made irrelevant.

~~~
nsmartt
The cost of wearing a helmet is very low compared to the gain of having been
wearing one during an accident (which could very well be caused by someone
other than the cyclist).

------
holyjaw
I had a nice pleasant surprise when reading this on a mobile device, I ignored
the banner as to download the app, and halfway down the article, I was
suddenly taken to a download page with no means of dismissing.

This happened three times.

------
chrisbennet
I can see doing risky things and accepting the risks (mountain biking,
bringing but not wearing your life preserver kayaking, etc.). Just don't tell
me you have a "good reason" for taking those unnecessary risks.

------
babesh
Head wounds aren't very fashionable. Needs lesson in statistics.

